# Express Entry profile creation



## jith (Mar 24, 2017)

I am having doubt whether I am eligable for creating Express Entry profile. When I checked on line eligibility , results was ineligible but when I checked online CRS score it showing 360. Anyone please advise .


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

provide a breakdown first.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

A score of 360 is much too low. Without seeing your breakdown we are unable to determine the accuracy of such a score.


----------



## jith (Mar 24, 2017)

1.Mechanical engineer(exp in piping engineering)

2. Experience 3.6 yrs
3.Age 29
4. Unmarried
5.IELTS overall 7


Some agency is saying that am eligible for creating EE profile. Is that all necessary for creating an EE profile.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jith said:


> 1.Mechanical engineer(exp in piping engineering)
> 
> 2. Experience 3.6 yrs
> 3.Age 29
> ...




What makes you think this agency has any idea what they are talking about?


----------



## jith (Mar 24, 2017)

I am not sure . I am not much aware of this process and l lost the authenticity in agencies that's why I decided to do it by myself.


----------



## Tinu28111987 (Sep 13, 2017)

jith said:


> I am having doubt whether I am eligable for creating Express Entry profile. When I checked on line eligibility , results was ineligible but when I checked online CRS score it showing 360. Anyone please advise .


Where did you check your eligibility?
I have applied for Y-axis and they are not good. Canada has all the information on their website clearly stated.

They created my EE profile and it resulted as 'Profile Ineligible'.
They again created my profile and it resulted as 'Eligible' 

Seeing your breakup, you seem to be eligible. Not sure how it is not eligible.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you use the cic's crs calculator? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jith (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes it's showing score around 362.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jith said:


> Yes it's showing score around 362.




That score is far too low.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm assuming that it's low because of no experience working in Canada. You should apply for a work visa or an IEC visa before you turn 30. That should give you an opportunity of get that experience. EE profile is not the right path for you. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## jith (Mar 24, 2017)

dear all thanks for your replays. i done my wes and posted from chennai india. when i tracked it. Item already reached and signed by c maple. mean time in wes profile it`s showing document pending and in the tracking column of package when i given the consignment it showing package not received. in track record it showing signed on 27/09/2017 .


----------

